# New US-made penny loafers from Ron (Rider boot)



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Are these the penny loafes we have been yearning for?

Shoe are made by Rancourt (previously made shoes for AE) exclusively for Riderboot.

Some examples:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Gorgeous, but the full-strap looks quite chunky.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I believe that these might very well be the American Made pennies that I've been looking for. I will stay, ever faithfully, tuned.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> Gorgeous, but the full-strap looks quite chunky.


I actually like them very much. I don't think any chunkier than my RL darlton pennies. The warm brown color (not the tan) is fantastic. I hope they are not too expensive!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm a fan of the beef roll!!


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Have we heard about a price point yet? I need some new Pennies...


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

They look pretty good and I'll be interested in reading reviews in the near future. I'm glad to see Rancourt is back on it's feet since AE divested itself of the factory and is now offering a quality, American-made product. If I remember correctly, Rancourt also has a contract with RL to make some of their handsewn loafers.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

More Weejun than Bass! I'm impressed. Should they be sub $200, I'm on board. Lovely shoes. Keep us posted.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Clay J said:


> Have we heard about a price point yet? I need some new Pennies...


I emailed Ron and got some updates for y'all:



Ron Rider said:


> *Price will be $325* and available Sept. Maybe Oct, but probably September.
> 
> *For now they will be D only*.....widths will be added based on sales. I'm excited about it. Its kind of a test - will customers invest the money in 100% American made shoes. Simple. Take note that many handsewns on the market the last few years have been produced in the DR and only finished in Maine but still carry the Made in the USA stamp. Mine are 100% Maine made.


What do you guys think?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The $325 price seems in line with the Mark McNairy for Bass weejuns, which I understand are also wholly made in the USA. I like the project and hope it proves a great success.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

They look essentially identical to the top-of-the-line Cole Haan handsewns of late 80s early 90s. Those were about $180 - $200 at the time. If the leather quality and construction of these new one is the same they are not overpriced.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

That really does not sound bad for wholly U.S.A made shoes, should the leather quality be on point.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Ron Rider is a bright guy and he knows the shoe business. No doubt he's done some thinking about where to price these beautiful shoes given their competition.

Ron has really taken time with me trying to fit me for several lasts in the lines he sells. Turns out I just didn't like them.

Well I do like these and when they become available I'll buy at least one pair.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> Gorgeous, but the full-strap looks quite chunky.


Agreed. Too much strap for my taste.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll get my proper width in an AE Walden and save $100.


----------



## tiesmith (Mar 3, 2010)

It seems I'm always writing about unlined cordovan loafers, but Rider has made a special run of unlined Venetian loafers for Leffot in New York. Four colors, natural(undied and unglazed), dark cognac, color#6 and navy. These are made at Rancourt.
You can see the first two at their website www.Leffot.com.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Youngster said:


> Agreed. Too much strap for my taste.


Perhaps so, regarding the full strap editions but, did you notice the Beef-roll Penny design? Tempting...very tempting!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a pair of "made to measure" penny loafers on order from Russell Moccasin for about $260. I doubt they will look as refined as the Rancourt shoe but I've got my fingers crossed that the fit will be as good as my first shoes from them. It's very frustrating when shoes are not offered in wide widths.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Had the price been any lower I would have been concerned. Everything points to these being terrific shoes. I'm sure I'll pick up a pair.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> Gorgeous, but the full-strap looks quite chunky.


AT first glance I thought the same. After looking at them a second time I feel differently. I can't wait to hear about them after they show up.

KM


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree the full strap looks a bit off in the pictures, but the beef roll looks fantastic.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

They look nice, but the website is having some issues with my work computer. What is the price?


----------



## tiesmith (Mar 3, 2010)

$625.00 a little more than the BB unlined LHS.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

tiesmith said:


> $625.00 a little more than the BB unlined LHS.


They are not this expensive. Please see Ron's reply above.



NYtoNOLA said:


> They look nice, but the website is having some issues with my work computer. What is the price?


$325, from what Ron told me.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

I almost lost it when I saw 625


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

NYtoNOLA said:


> I almost lost it when I saw 625


The Shell Cordovan loafers that Ron made for Leffot are $625 I believe.


----------



## tiesmith (Mar 3, 2010)

Right, $625.00 for the Ivy unlined cordovan loafers at Leffot. Sorry for the confusion. I saw them in the flesh so to speak and they are very nicely made.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope that Rider produces the beef roll loafer in unlined whiskey shell. I'd be all over that, in my correct width, for ~$625


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

joenobody0 said:


> I hope that Rider produces the beef roll loafer in unlined whiskey shell. I'd be all over that, in my correct width, for ~$625


Ditto for me!!! E-width, please.
.
.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Make mine a 'C'!


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2004)

Thank you all for the comments! Appreciate it.

Yes, my loafers will arrive at $325 retails - hope to have everything ready to go Oct. 1. The 'Maine Driver' is actually being delivered this week...pretty cool venetian in cxl on a camp sole @ $225. Both Leffot and Franco's will have stock.

The beefroll will be the key loafer...I actually like the beefier full strap, so we'll see what the customers like . In the end, that's all that ever matters. I am also working on a half-strap loafer (think J&M Heidelburg) and an unlined beefroll on a double sole - nothing off the reservation for sure. My plan (and something I have been working on for YEARS) is simply to offer, at first, the classic range of American handsewns - actually made in America. 100%. Simple.

Also, at the Leffot show we had some great reaction to a couple new samples done on crepe soles and in repello water-resistant suede. On the Fall sked is a beefroll and a chukka - funkier colors like Loden, Milkshake, Baltic Blue as well as the more classic Dk Brw and maybe Snuff. Finally, we are working on a handsewn version of the Hobo Boot and I detailed out a tall English moc big boy boot - we'll see more soon.

That's about all I can manage to start....the only question now is getting on the road and showing to the best shops I can find that can represent this type of product in the right way.

any idea's? Where do you like to shop in your markets? Stop by there and ask for 'Riderboot'!

Ron


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

They're nice shoes, but agree that in some photos they look a bit clunky. I like the short vamp but think the strap might be cut thinner in relation to the shoe. My main concern is about the width of the heel. My experience with Alden slip-ons is that the heel is cut broader than what is ideal for me as I have a comparatively narrow heel in relation to my foot. I find the more elegant and comfortable lasts to be those which more closely parallel my foot's shape with a narrower heel that tapers to a narrow waist and then flares out. My Dexter pennies are lasted like that, and an unknown New England manufacturer used by Land's End for pennies as recently as ten year's ago were lasted in a similar particularly elegant shape.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

^ In order to get a good fit from a pair of Aldens I often have to buy the shoe narrow and stretch the toe box. The market needs a good looking American loafer that is medium width in the heel, without being tight in the toe box.


----------



## DR1V3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Those are nice (regardless of the strap)! Even looks like there is some arch support.


----------

